
Why It's Harder Than Ever for Religions to Con Their Followers: The Internet - winstonsmith
http://www.alternet.org/print/belief/why-its-harder-ever-religions-con-their-followers
======
softdev12
I think, in general, the internet makes it harder to con people who have the
savvy to seek after any sort of informational truth - not just facts relating
to various religious people.

Of course, the internet brings new sorts of cons - think phishing and various
malware schemes that could actually be used by various people to increase
followers.

------
art-of-code
The website
[http://controversyextraordinary.blogspot.com](http://controversyextraordinary.blogspot.com)
is one of the more intelligent site that keeps both atheists and so-called
religions on their heels.

